# cold water piranha



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is there such a thing as a cold water piranha? or was it that scientis were trying to creat one like the glow in the dark zebra danio's?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know what scientists are up to nowadays (they seem to waste a lot of valuable time on inventing stupid/worthless stuff...), but all piranha's from the wild (and their tank-raised offspring) are tropical fish and need warm water to survive.

I don't think temperatures lower than 70-72 degrees are very good for piranha's, if it's for a longer period of time.
Short temperature (and gradual) drops, like because of a power-out, are usually not that much of a problem, but if it takes too long, it'll most likely be fatal...


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I don't know what scientists are up to nowadays (they seem to waste a lot of valuable time on inventing stupid/worthless stuff...), but all piranha's from the wild (and their tank-raised offspring) are tropical fish and need warm water to survive.
> 
> I don't think temperatures lower than 70-72 degrees are very good for piranha's, if it's for a longer period of time.
> Short temperature (and gradual) drops, like because of a power-out, are usually not that much of a problem, but if it takes too long, it'll most likely be fatal...


 I have been exloring thier tolerance to cold. I got a tank of captive bred macs , that have been in 64 degree water for 4 months.. No casualties... I was just curious to if a new born could be conditioned to survive in the cold....

The 30 fish shoal, and eat great!!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Frank did studies on this topic. He has results somewhere of testing reds' threshold in cold water.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

it was brought up some time ago when people started talking about those new red zebra danio's and how scientis are now in the making of a cold water piranha

i think that if someone created a piranha that could survive in cold water that was even freezing like the cheaspeak bay near my house is. then piranha would be banned everywhere just like the snakeheads and stuff

hey serrasalmus_collector have you tried to get your cold water p's to breed cause each time they breed then they will get more and more adative to cold water


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah I saw that movie too, they also could live in salt water


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...!


----------

